# Setting up WEP for iwn driver



## rahulsinner (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone using iwn driver for wireless? I have installed iwn and iwnfw and added this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
iwnfw_load="YES"
iwn_load="YES"
```

My router authenticates using WEP. This is how I am trying to bring up the interface:


```
ifconfig iwn0 ssid MY_NET wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 1:0x1234567890
```

The output of "ifconfig iwn0" shows "status associated" but when I say:

```
dhclient iwn0
```

it couldn't obtain an IP address and other data.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 23, 2009)

What version of FreeBSD are you using ?

If FreeBSD 8-Current, type in rc.conf:

wlans_iwn0="wlan0"

After try to configure wlan0 interface manually or add in rc.conf:

ifconfig_wlan0="ssid yourssid nwkey 0x1234567890 DHCP"

Nicolas.


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 23, 2009)

nikobordx said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD are you using ?


I am using FreeBSD 7.1. I got the driver from the source repo and compiled it. 



> wlans_iwn0="wlan0"


Is it applicable to FreeBSD 7.1?



> ifconfig_wlan0="ssid yourssid nwkey 0x1234567890 DHCP"


Will try this one. Is it dependent on the previous step? The previous step looks like an alias to me?
How about:

```
ifconfig_iwn0="ssid mynet nwkey 0x1234567890 DHCP"
```


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 23, 2009)

Q: Is it applicable to FreeBSD 7.1?
A: I don't know, read /usr/src/UPDATING and search for wlans.

Q: Will try this one. Is it dependent on the previous step?
A: NO, you can try this.

** I got the driver from the source repo and compiled it. **
On witch repo are you downloading this driver ?

Nicolas.


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 23, 2009)

nikobordx said:
			
		

> ** I got the driver from the source repo and compiled it. **
> On witch repo are you downloading this driver ?



Got it from the perforce repository.

http://perforce.freebsd.org/depotTreeBrowser.cgi?FSPC=//depot/user/benjsc/iwn

Got the link from here:
http://www.clearchain.com/blog/posts/iwn

Phew! Still no success with the driver. I added this to /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid yourssid nwkey 0x1234567890 DHCP"
```

Well, the status is shown as associated but it could not obtain the IP and dns information.

So, I manually fed it an IP and netmasek.


```
ifconfig iwn0 inet 192.168.1.8 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

This is how the interface look like:

```
[rahulkmr@lordaction ~]$ ifconfig iwn0
iwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:13:e8:79:7d:3f
        inet 192.168.1.8 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (OFDM/54Mbps)
        status: associated
        ssid UJJAWAL channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:1e:40:af:c2:be
        authmode OPEN privacy ON deftxkey 1 wepkey 1:40-bit txpower 50
        bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS
```

I added my router as the default gateway. 

```
[rahulkmr@lordaction ~]$ netstat -rn
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGS         0        0   iwn0
127.0.0.1          127.0.0.1          UH          0      334    lo0
192.168.1.0/24     link#2             UC          0        0   iwn0
192.168.1.255      ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  UHLWb       1       43   iwn0
```

But am unable to ping the router:

```
[rahulkmr@lordaction ~]$ ping 192.168.1.1
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
^C
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```

Since it is unable to get the dns server over dhcp, I assume I will have to make an entry in /etc/resolv.conf. But that comes next. As of now, the router itself is unreachable.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

Just a sidenote, don't use WEP. Any WEP key can be cracked in about 5 minutes. Use WPA or WPA2 and pick a decently long (random) key.


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 23, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Just a sidenote, don't use WEP. Any WEP key can be cracked in about 5 minutes. Use WPA or WPA2 and pick a decently long (random) key.



I am aware of weaknesses of WEP. But unfortunately, the wireless router which my ISP gave me supports only WEP.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

rahulsinner said:
			
		

> I am aware of weaknesses of WEP. But unfortunately, the wireless router which my ISP gave me supports only WEP.



Demand a better one... What kind of crap ISP are they?


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 23, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Demand a better one... What kind of crap ISP are they?


One of the best in India. Part of the blame should be shared by firmware manufacturers, but heck, they build as per the specs. I would have demanded WPA  instead of WEP but I doubt they would understand that.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 23, 2009)

It's probably a router problem.
Do you have ethernet port to test ?

Nicolas.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 23, 2009)

Have you added the line "legal.intel_iwn.license_ack=1" under loader.conf ?

Nicolas.


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 24, 2009)

nikobordx said:
			
		

> Have you added the line "legal.intel_iwn.license_ack=1" under loader.conf ?



Yes, I did. I do have ethernet port. Will try ethernet today. I doubt its a router problem because I dual boot with Linux (Ubuntu Hardy Heron) and am able to connect to both wi-fi and ethernet.


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 25, 2009)

Guys, 

Ethernet is working fine. Its the wi-fi that is being problematic. Any suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, i have a last suggestion.

Download a livecd of FreeBSD 8-Current, try it.
If it work, you can use this version of FreeBSD.

You can download it here:


> http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snaps...drom/8.0-HEAD-20090426-JPSNAP-i386-livefs.iso



Nicolas.


----------

